# "Coding Edge" April 2010 Test Yourself



## larisas (Jun 18, 2010)

Question 3: During stereotactic radiosurgery, the neurosurgeon treats one Simple and one Complex Cranial Lesion. Proper coding?
The correct answer is D. 61798,+61799-one complex lesion and 1 additional Complex lesion. Can anybody explain WHY not C.61798,+61797? -1 complex and 1 additional simple lesion. Something wrong with the explanation, rationale. See p. 13 in April Coding Edge or their rationale. The question doesn't ask about gliomas, just about 2 cranial lesions.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 18, 2010)

I would also be interested in the explanation. I dont have my book in front of me but.............

96/97 is initial simple with an additional simple

98/99 is initial complex with an addiitonal complex

97 and 99 are add on's to the primary procedures (96 and 98) so they cant be coded first

So if I was coding a simple with a complex, I would code 98 with a 97. So I would have missed this also. Can someone explain the coding to support the answer of 61798 with 61799?  Or is this an error in the article/quiz?


_61796  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 simple cranial lesion 

61797  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, simple (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 

61798  Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 complex cranial lesion 

61799 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, complex (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) _


----------



## rhondawinters (Oct 28, 2010)

The correct answer is D. 61798,+61799-one complex lesion and 1 additional Complex lesion. Can anybody explain WHY not C.61798,+61797? -1 complex and 1 additional simple lesion.

If I'm reading your post correctly, you state, one complex lesion and one *additional complex *lesion. Reason why the answer would be 61798 and 61799. 61797 is one additional *simple* lesion. Not complex.


----------



## sbicknell (Oct 31, 2010)

the original question was ...........the neurosurgeon treats one Simple and one Complex Cranial Lesion

the correct answer for the test was............D.   61798,+61799-one complex lesion and 1 additional Complex lesion

Answer required for the test doesn't match the question


----------



## jakubnathan (Aug 31, 2011)

larisas said:


> Question 3: During stereotactic radiosurgery, the neurosurgeon treats one Simple and one Complex Cranial Lesion. Proper coding?
> The correct answer is D. 61798,+61799-one complex lesion and 1 additional Complex lesion. Can anybody explain WHY not C.61798,+61797? -1 complex and 1 additional simple lesion. Something wrong with the explanation, rationale. See p. 13 in April Coding Edge or their rationale. The question doesn't ask about gliomas, just about 2 cranial lesions.



answer is - c 61798+61797


----------

